# 2036 Olympic Summer Games bids



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

my bet: 
2030 - Barcelona
2034 - Salt Lake City or Vancouver
2036 - Istanbul
2038 - Stocholm 
2040 - Buenos Aires


----------



## Matt 2012 (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree! To be honest i think 2036 stays in Europe -On Instanbul-, but a 2040 bid from Buenos Aires would certainly win, even more if we got the Fifa World Cup before, at some point of the 30s. We are bidding for the 2030, but if is not that year i think they will give us 2034 or 38 without doubt.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I recall Istanbul had bid for multiple Olympics over the years all the way back when there were multiple cities fighting for the right to host. Why did they drop off in recent years? I would have thought with less cities interested now they could score an easy win.


----------



## Roxven (Jun 29, 2013)

Top 20 all time medal table.


----------



## DÁMASO (Dec 11, 2006)

Madrid wants its Olympic Games



Redirect Notice


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think my guess Casablanca in Morocco should host the 2036 Olympic and Paralympic Games. If so it would be the second Olympic event in Africa after the Youth Olympics 2026 in Dakar (Senegal), and the first senior Olympic event. but it will require either new, temporary or existing venues as they did with the 2019 African Games in Rabat.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

*A 2036 Olympics in Manila?
Picture this. The Closing Ceremonies of the Brisbane 2032 Olympics. This will not be the first time the Philippine flag is raised and the anthem played, in fact there have already been quite a number of champions in these games. The anthem is proudly sung by members of the Filipino-Australian Foundation of Queensland. Then we see the cultural display from the next host, Manila. 

"I walked the streets of Atlanta, Georgia. I tried the rides in Paris Disneyland. Dated a million girls in "Brissie", but somehow I feel like I don't belong..."*

Given the Philippine's best performance in an Olympics to date. I think they could host an Olympics without the need for an Asian Games. Provided of course that the prerequisite before even considering bidding is that the 2 proposed airports are operational, NAIA is closed (which could serve as an Olympic Park) and the Manila Subway is operational.

There's a wealth of arenas in Metro Manila, and the outlying region. Add Clark and Subic Bay for sub site venues.

The main indoor team sports will have the larger indoor arena venues, for both Preliminaries and Finals (which can be shared). While other popular sports will boast some of the larger indoor arenas.

All venues need to be disabled accessible! Especially those which are going to be used for the Paralympics.

Olympic Venues:

*Metro Manila:*

_Existing:_
Araneta Coliseum - 15,959 - Basketball II
Mall of Asia Arena - 15,000 - Volleyball I
Makati Coliseum - 12,500 - Boxing *- Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.*
Quadricentennial Pavilion - 5,792 - Wrestling
San Juan Arena - 5,000 - 3x3 Basketball
Marathon Course - Marathon
Walks Course - Walks

_Existing to be Renovated:_
Cuneta Astrodome - 12,000 - Handball I *- Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.*
PhilSports Arena - 10,000 - Gymnastics - Upper bleachers to become individual seating. New video screens suspended from the roof. *- Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.*
Folk Arts Theater - 8,000 - Weightlifting - Renovated to its former glory with proper air-conditioning. Removal of the ad-hoc Christian church tenant. Add a mini museum commemorating the 1974 Miss Universe Beauty Pageant, subsequent concerts, as well as Olympic Weightlifting competitions.

_Temporary:_
Rizal Memorial Park- 8,000 - Archery/Sport Climbing

*Rizal Memorial Sports Complex:*

_Existing:_
Ninoy Aquino Stadium - 6,000 - Judo* - Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.*

_Existing to be Renovated:_
Rizal Memorial Stadium - Rugby 7's - 12,000 - with further renovations as outlined here: MANILA | Rizal Memorial Sports Complex RESTORATION Temporary removal of the track might be necessary to provide an adequate grass field for Rugby 7's *- Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.*
Rizal Memorial Baseball Stadium - 10,000 - Baseball/Softball I - Renovated as outlined above.
Rizal Memorial Coliseum - 6,100 - Karate - Upper bleachers to become individual seating. Perhaps video screens where the supporting columns are. *- Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.

Olympic Park:*

_New:_
Olympic Stadium - 70,000 - Athletics/Ceremonies/Football Finals
Aquatics Center - 12,000 - Swimming/Diving/Waterpolo Finals
Tennis Center - 8,000 - 4,000 - 3,000 - Tennis

*Clark Cluster:*

_Existing:_
New Clark City Athletics Stadium - 20,000 - Football Preliminaries *- Built for the 2019 SEA Games.*
Luisita Golf and Country Club - 10,000 - Golf
New Clark City Aquatics Center - 2,000 - Waterpolo Preliminaries/Synchronized Swimming - Could see expansion to as much as 4,000. But the supporting columns from the roof need to be removed/replaced. *- Built for the 2019 SEA Games.*
Cycling Course - Road Cycling

*Clark International Sports Complex:*

_Existing to be Renovated:_
Clark International Sports Complex - 6,000 - Baseball/Softball II - Expand one of the main fields to become a state of the art baseball stadium. *- Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.*

_New: _
Clark International Sports Complex Velodrome - 5,000 - Track Cycling - Temporary seating can expand the venue to as much as 8,000 for other sporting, cultural and concert events.
Clark International Sports Complex Field Hockey Stadium - 10,000 - 5,000 - Field Hockey - State of the art hockey specific venue.
Mountain Biking Course - 3,000 - Cycling Mountain Bike

*Subic Cluster:*

_Existing: _
Subic Bay Yacht Club - Sailing
Subic Bay Boardwalk - Open Water Swimming/Triathlon/Surfing

_New:_
Subic Rowing Center - 10,000 - Rowing/Canoe/Kayak
Subic Whitewater Center - 5,000 - Canoe/Kayak Slalom

_Temporary:_
Subic Beach Volleyball Arena - 5,000 - Beach Volleyball

*Regional Venues (near Metro Manila):*

_Existing:_
Philippine Arena - 55,000 - Basketball I
Philippine Sports Stadium - 20,000 - Football Preliminaries
Apostle Arsenio T. Ferriol Sports Complex - 10,420 - Volletball II
Jose Rizal Coliseum - 8,100 - Handball II *- Currently being built.*
Ynares Center - 7,400 - Table Tennis
Alonte Sports Arena - 6,500 - Taekwondo
Santa Rosa Sports Complex - 5,700 - Badminton
Dasmariñas University Arena - 4,800 - Fencing *- Currently being built.*

_Existing to be Renovated:_
Biñan Football Stadium - 15,000 - Football Preliminaries - Remove the track, relocate the pitch closer to the main stand, add additional stands. This could be the premier football specific stadium in the region (Rectangular Stadium). *- Renovated for the 2019 SEA Games.*
Manila Jockey Club - 10,000 - Equestrian/Equestrian Cross Country - The main grandstand could serve as part of a temporary equestrian arena. Add temporary stands on each remaining side. Alternatively the football field could serve as the Equestrian arena. The vacant land next door will serve as a temporary cross country course.
Tagaytay Extreme Sports Complex - 5,000 - BMX Racing, BMX Freestyle, Skateboarding - A new grandstand where the existing main one is and a temporary stand where the dirt track is. Add lighting to allow for night events. 5,000 seated capacity overall. *- Built for the 2019 SEA Games.*
PNSA Shooting Range - 5,000 - Shooting - Expanded to international standard and will also host pistol events.

*Other Football Venues:*

_Existing:_
Davao Football Stadium (Rectangular Stadium) - 20,000 - Football Preliminaries *- Proposed, yet to be built.*
Tagum City Stadium - 20,000 - Football Preliminaries *- Proposed, yet to be built.*

_Existing to be Renovated:_
Bacolod Panaad Stadium - 30,000 - Football Preliminaries/Quarter Finals/Semi Finals

_New:_
Cebu Stadium - 30,000 - Football Preliminaries/Quarter Finals/Semi Finals (Rectangular Stadium with roof) - Make this a rectangular stadium with perhaps a retractable roof and you have a potential indoor arena as well. This will be separate from the proposed SM Seaside Arena.

*Non Competition Venues:*

_Existing:_
Philippine International Convention Center - Main Press Center.

_New:_
Philippine International Exhibition Center - On the site of the open grounds of the PICC as well as the demolition of the Manila Film Center. You make it a 40,000sqm minimum exhibition hall which can be divided into 4 halls of 10,000sqm each or combined as 20,000sqm and 30,000sqm halls.
Media Village - To be located next to the PICC and PIEC, perhaps even on further reclaimed land. A mix of high and low rise buildings.
Main Athletes' Village - At the Olympic Park. This will be mostly high rise buildings, perhaps even using what would be the former Terminal 3 of NAIA as part of the common buildings/training facilities.
Satellite Athlete Villages at Clark and Subic Bay.
Philippine Sports Commission and Philippine Olympic Committee Headquarters - They will now relocate to the new Olympic Park, alongside many of the national sports federations.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> I recall Istanbul had bid for multiple Olympics over the years all the way back when there were multiple cities fighting for the right to host. Why did they drop off in recent years? I would have thought with less cities interested now they could score an easy win.


they didn't have a chance with Paris and LA almost being gifted by IOC, and the same with Brisbane. Turkey has a national law that says they must bid for the Olympics until they win.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Light Tower said:


> I think my guess Casablanca in Morocco should host the 2030 Olympic and Paralympic Games. If so it would be the second Olympic event in Africa after the Youth Olympics 2026 in Dakar (Senegal), and the first senior Olympic event. but it will require either new, temporary or existing venues as they did with the 2019 African Games in Rabat.


Do you mean 2030 WINTER Olympic Games??


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I meant 2036 Olympic and Paralympic Games which Casablanca should host. Sapporo, Japan could host 2030 Winter Olympics while Stockholm-Åre (Sweden) could be 2034 host for the winter games.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

2036 is a good time to come back to South America. Buenos Aires would be best option after the succesfully YOG in 2018.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

TEBC said:


> Do you mean 2030 WINTER Olympic Games??


I meant 2036 Olympic and Paralympic Games which Casablanca should host. Sapporo, Japan could host 2030 Winter Olympics while Stockholm-Åre (Sweden) could be 2034 host for the winter games. sorry for the wrong year number, i corrected myself.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

After 2028 to N.America and 2032 to Asia/Oceania, 2036 will go to Europe. So favorites are Madrid and Rome. London hosted in 2012, Paris will in 2024, Russia is excluded because of doping and political reasons, German cities arent interested because of economic reasons.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

It could be Moscow (if Russia wants to bid) or Istanbul, after 15 years wars are being forgotten, not to mention simple doping lol. Istanbul is bidding for years, so it is time to get it finally...


----------



## garciaccaio (Jun 8, 2016)

Buenos Aires, really?

Come on guys, if neither Brazil has conditions to host a game again in the next 20 years in South America, what make you think Argentina could do it?

Buenos Aires declined their bid to host the PanAm Games 2023 and same for the bid for PanAm Games 2027 lol.

Olympic Games are not compared to YOG... and argentinian economy is a lame, even worse than Brazilian right now.


----------



## WMPF1 (May 23, 2015)

South America needs a Olympic Games in 2040.

2036? Berlin, Rome, Madrid or Istambul is the perfect choice.


----------



## MarkLanegan (May 20, 2013)

TBH, the better place for 2036 is (to me) between European or African continent.


----------



## garciaccaio (Jun 8, 2016)

I do not agree South America "needs" an Olympics in 2040. If any country do not have conditions to host, strong economy etc, there is no reason to host a games just to get a big debt. In fact nowadays hosting an Olympics is not a honour, it is more like a karma.


----------



## Matt 2012 (Jun 4, 2012)

garciaccaio said:


> Buenos Aires, really?
> 
> Come on guys, if neither Brazil has conditions to host a game again in the next 20 years in South America, what make you think Argentina could do it?
> 
> ...


We could perfectly host an OG in 2036 or 2040. Brazil did it in 2016, it's not so different for Argentina. 
Yes it's true that Buenos Aires retired for PanAm Games but is due to the current economic crisis, we actually declined 2023 -because of the money destined to the YOG 2018- to host 2027, what was almost a fact if it wasn't for the coronavirus crisis, and, by the way, Colombia, who will be host, is certainly not in a better situation than Argentina. 
Once the economy here started to grow again and the crisis is left behind things will back to normal, which is something that is already happening, this year the economy will grew for the first time since 2017.

Buenos Aires has one of the world's biggest gdp for a single city, and argentinian economy is the second one before Brazil in South America, and among the 30 firsts in the world, plus, Buenos Aires social indicators are the best in Latinamerica and is a top tourist destination, so... i don't see why we couldn't organize an Olympics in 2040 with 19 years still ahead. The YOG in 2018 were a complete success, and so were your Olympics in 2016.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey everyone. I didn't notice this thread at first, and I was recently planning to create a thread for a potential masterplan for future Olympics in Seoul, South Korea, for either 2036 or 2040. After Beijing in 2022, there will probably be no games in Asia for over 12 years, so it's definitely a possibility. Sure, Brisbane is almost the same time zone as Seoul, but it's almost 8,000km away, and couldn't be more different culturally. So for 2036 and 2040, games will most likely come back to a non anglophone/francophone country, be it in Africa, Asia, South America or the Muslim World.

Korea has of course a great track record of holding major sporting event, including the 1988 Seoul Olympics, the 2002 World Cup, and the 2018 Winter Olympics. There is still a lot of public will to host this kind of large sporting events. It's also a developed economy which is still growing, a stable democracy, and Seoul itself is a large city of 10 million, with an urban area of 25 million, large enough to support these games. Seoul already has quite a few sporting venues which could be used for these games, hotels and accommodations, and a state-of-the-art public transport system.

Here is a small breakdown of my proposed facilities. My plan is voluntarily focusing on Seoul city for most stadia, but if we were to include Seoul's satellite cities more, there would be even more flexibility, especially for convention centers (KINTEX) and indoor arenas.

*Existing:*
Main Olympic Stadium (60,000) / Athletics - Full renovation already planned in the next 5 years
KSPO Dome (15,000) / Handball
SK Handball Stadium (6,000) / Table Tennis
Olympic Tennis Center (10,000) / Tennis - Would need to be renovated and slightly expanded
COEX (5,000) / Fencing
Jangchung Arena (5,000) / Boxing
Korea University Hwajeong Gymnasium (6,000) / Badminton
Gocheok Skydome (17,000) / Softball
Misari Regatta Course (15,000) / Rowing - Additional temporary stands would need to be built
Jack Nicklaus Golf Course in Incheon (20,000) / Golf - Additional temporary stands would need to be built
Namdong Asiad Rugby Stadium in Incheon (20,000) / Rugby Sevens - Would need to be expanded
Seonhak Field Hockey Stadium in Incheon (20,000) / Field Hockey - Would need to be expanded
Surfyy Beach in Yangyang, Gangwon Province (10,000) / Surfing - Temporary stands would need to be built
Seoul Race Park in Gwacheon (40,000) / Equestrian - Site would need to be adapted to Olympic events, currently mostly a race course
Wangsan Marina in Incheon (?) / Sailing - Temporary stands would need to be built
Existing Football venues:

Seoul World Cup Stadium (65,000)
Daegu World Cup Stadium (65,000)
Busan Asiad Main Stadium (55,000)
Daejeon World Cup Stadium (40,000)
Gwangju World Cup Stadium (40,000)
Jeju World Cup Stadium (35,000)
Incheon Asiad Main Stadium (30,000)

*Already scheduled to be built in next ~5/10 years*
Seoul Arena (18,000) / Basketball
New Jamsil Arena (11,000) / Volleyball
New Jamsil Ballpark (35,000) / Baseball
New Jamsil Swimming Pool (5,000) / Water-polo, synchronized swimming
New Jamsil IBD MICE Convention Center (5,000) / Wrestling
Magok MICE Convention Center (5,000) / Weightlifting

*Temporary venues*
Yeouido Park (15,000) / Beach Volleyball
Gwanghwamun Plaza (10,000) / Archery
Seoul Plaza (5,000) / 3x3 Basketball
Jungnang Water Reclamation Center (15,000) / BMX, Skateboarding
Seoul Forest (5,000) / Sports Climbing
Yongsan Park (10,000) / Shooting
Gonjiam Resort in Gwangju (10,000) / Mountain Bike

*New venues*
Whitewater Stadium (10,000) / Canoeing - To be built next to Misari Regatta Course
New Gymnastics Center (15,000) / Gymnastics - To be built on site of current Olympic Swimming Pool
New Aquatics Center (15,000) / Swimming, Diving - To be built on site of current Olympic Velodrome and Woori Art Hall
New Taekwondo Complex (10,000) / Taekwondo, Judo - To be bult on site of SETEC convention center

For the media and press centers, and other non-sporting venues, this will be mostly the existing COEX and the new Jamsil IBD MICE Complex.

I have much more details as well as the reasons for my proposal in the following thread, please feel free to check it out:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/a-masterplan-for-2036-40-olympics-in-seoul.2317611/


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Moscow looks like a good choice they already have the stadium. From StadiumDB, “And while Luzhniki no longer is an athletic stadium, there’s still an option to host major tournaments here. As confirmed today by mayor Sergey Sobyanin, the stadium can have a temporary running track built on a platform. But since ticket demand is nowhere near that for football, regular use will address the football needs first.” Moscow: Luzhniki structurally complete – StadiumDB.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

George_D said:


> no luck such a bid


I don't if they have a chance just yet.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

pesto said:


> Future Host Election
> 
> 
> Discover what goes into hosting the largest sporting celebration – the Olympic Games. Find the latest news, host elections, Olympic legacy and more.
> ...


I just hope that whatever host gets selected, there is financial stability and usability of venues in the future. If new stuff gets constructed, I hope they stick to modular unless there is a guaranteed future tenant. I do not want go get involved in politics and talk about issues bigger than sports and infrastructure because having a debate about wider political stuff is something I am not comfortable talking about. On an added note I think a time zone rotation would be best as it exposes to more markets.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> I just hope that whatever host gets selected, there is financial stability and usability of venues in the future. If new stuff gets constructed, I hope they stick to modular unless there is a guaranteed future tenant. I do not want go get involved in politics and talk about issues bigger than sports and infrastructure because having a debate about wider political stuff is something I am not comfortable talking about. On an added note I think a time zone rotation would be best as it exposes to more markets.


Avoidance of white elephants was one of the aims; but avoiding countries with horrible poverty or human rights records is a factor as well. We don't need to mention names, but there are lists by humanitarian and economic development institutions on the internet.

Even a glance at a country's GDP per capita will give you a sense of who is very poor and should be focusing on health, education and basic infrastructure rather than dubiously useful stadiums. Of course a real analysis needs to be more detailed.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

pesto said:


> Avoidance of white elephants was one of the aims; but avoiding countries with horrible poverty or human rights records is a factor as well. We don't need to mention names, but there are lists by humanitarian and economic development institutions on the internet.
> 
> Even a glance at a country's GDP per capita will give you a sense of who is very poor and should be focusing on health, education and basic infrastructure rather than dubiously useful stadiums. Of course a real analysis needs to be more detailed.


Yes GDP is an important factor in deciding a host. As for human rights, what the IOC is concerned about is what will directly affect the games. Many hosts will be criticized for human rights violations but that will always happen to some extent. Some countries are worse than others (not naming names) but the standard is can they be willing to except the Olympics and the values that stands for.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Moscow looks like a good choice they already have the stadium. From StadiumDB, “And while Luzhniki no longer is an athletic stadium, there’s still an option to host major tournaments here. As confirmed today by mayor Sergey Sobyanin, the stadium can have a temporary running track built on a platform. But since ticket demand is nowhere near that for football, regular use will address the football needs first.” Moscow: Luzhniki structurally complete – StadiumDB.com


Dont think OIC will reapt choosing countries that has recent conflicts with the West and record of Human Rights violation. IT is just a bad publicity that they don't need it anymore.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

TEBC said:


> Dont think OIC will reapt choosing countries that has recent conflicts with the West and record of Human Rights violation. IT is just a bad publicity that they don't need it anymore.


Although I will always support human rights, I suggested Moscow only because of the infrastructure.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> I just hope that whatever host gets selected, there is financial stability and usability of venues in the future. If new stuff gets constructed, I hope they stick to modular unless there is a guaranteed future tenant. I do not want go get involved in politics and talk about issues bigger than sports and infrastructure because having a debate about wider political stuff is something I am not comfortable talking about. On an added note I think a time zone rotation would be best as it exposes to more markets.


It won't be easy for the 2036 Olympics and Paralympics to find a host city.


----------



## piadolym (Oct 26, 2021)

TEBC said:


> Dont think OIC will reapt choosing countries that has recent conflicts with the West and record of Human Rights violation. IT is just a bad publicity that they don't need it anymore.


It depends on the scenario. They had no choice on 2022 bid race, the only bidders was Beijing or Almaty... if in 2036 they only have a few bad options, there's not much they can do but to choose one of them 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

piadolym said:


> It depends on the scenario. They had no choice on 2022 bid race, the only bidders was Beijing or Almaty... if in 2036 they only have a few bad options, there's not much they can do but to choose one of them 🤷‍♂️


For the 2022 bid race they ended up with Beijing to become the first Olympic city to host both summer and winter games since Beijing hosted in 2008.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

piadolym said:


> It depends on the scenario. They had no choice on 2022 bid race, the only bidders was Beijing or Almaty... if in 2036 they only have a few bad options, there's not much they can do but to choose one of them 🤷‍♂️


There will likely be some sort of human rights concerns wherever they select the host. Of course some countries commit less human rights violations than others but there will always be controversy with host selections because that is part of politics.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

2024 Paris
2028 Los Angeles
2032 Brisbane
2036 A city from Asia, Africa or S. America


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

The IOC follows a pattern. Used to be Europe/Americas, now it's Europe/Americas/Asia. 

A city like Johannesburg could get it as that would still fit nicely into European timezone.

Europe/Africa should be frontrunner for 2036. Can't see Asia featuring right after Brisbane.


----------



## capillagarrucha (12 mo ago)

Olympism | Olympic Games 2036 The Olympic dream returns to hover over the capital: What possibilities exist for a *Madrid 2036*?
The Madrid City Council and the COE are working on a possible Olympic bid for the future
After the failed attempts of 2012, 2016 and 2020, Madrid needs a different project adjusted to the new IOC process.


*Since Beijing, Madrid has no reason to envy the following proposals that have been made.*


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

capillagarrucha said:


> Olympism | Olympic Games 2036 The Olympic dream returns to hover over the capital: What possibilities exist for a *Madrid 2036*?
> The Madrid City Council and the COE are working on a possible Olympic bid for the future
> After the failed attempts of 2012, 2016 and 2020, Madrid needs a different project adjusted to the new IOC process.
> 
> ...


They could install a platform track at the Real Madrid or Atletico Madrid stadium or they could host the track and field events in Seville or Barcelona and make it a two city Olympics. The football/soccer tournament for the Olympics always takes place in various cities in the country of the host city.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Brisbane is more like a European/N.A. city than Asian one. There are much more cities and population in Asia than anywhere else, and it is the future markets located. It should be Asian or African turn in 2036.




Ramanaramana said:


> The IOC follows a pattern. Used to be Europe/Americas, now it's Europe/Americas/Asia.
> 
> A city like Johannesburg could get it as that would still fit nicely into European timezone.
> 
> Europe/Africa should be frontrunner for 2036. Can't see Asia featuring right after Brisbane.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

General Huo said:


> Brisbane is more like a European/N.A. city than Asian one. There are much more cities and population in Asia than anywhere else, and it is the future markets located. It should be Asian or African turn in 2036.


Yes. Brisbane is basically European (or N. American without black, Hispanic or Asian). It is far less Asian than LA or SF or many other US cities.

It was a gap-filler because the main target cities weren't likely to be ready by 2032. We will city who eventually emerges but I would guess a multi-city bid from Asia..


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

General Huo said:


> Brisbane is more like a European/N.A. city than Asian one. There are much more cities and population in Asia than anywhere else, and it is the future markets located. It should be Asian or African turn in 2036.


*Update: When I talk about Asia here, for clarity I'm referring to everything east of Pakistan, not counting Middle East and Central Asia.*

The IOC, like FIFA, is motivated by broadcast and commercial revenue primarily. It has broadcast partners all around the world. The three most important broadcast regions are in different timezones. They are Europe, North America (US, Mexico, Canada) and East Asia (China, Japan and South Korea). These three regions account for almost 80% of global consumer spending, so most commercial opportunities are found there, and the highest broadcast revenues come from there as advertisers spend most money.

Brisbane, and the east coast of Australia, shares a similar timezone with East Asia, which effectively makes any Australian Olympics on the east coast an Asian Olympics as the audience in those countries will be able to watch the Olympics in prime time viewing slots. And that's not even including the almost 2 billion in South Asia and South east Asia.

As the IOC has to cater to all its broadcast partners across these three regions, you will find that they never do back-to-back Olympics in the same timezone. You'd have to go back to 1948/1952 to find the last time the IOC did back-to-back Olympics in the same timezone (England/Finland) and that is a much different world to the one we're in today.

This is exactly what FIFA does, and it makes sense because it keeps broadcasters happy to keep paying lucrative contracts knowing that their turn to capitalise on Olympics viewing is around the corner. If you give 2036 to Asia, you're telling European broadcasters that they'll be eating scraps for 16 years after Paris 2024. The exception to this was the 4 cycle gap between Atlanta and Rio, but I believe that was an outlier due to China hosting its first Olympics.

This is more important than whether a city is culturally similar to Europe or not. Both Melbourne and Sydney have hosted Olympics before. Guess where IOC went right after Melbourne? Rome. After Sydney? Athens.

It doesn't matter that Australian cities are more European than Asian. What matters is that they are in the Asian primetime broadcasting timezone.

All you need to look at is the IOC's track record. No two Olympics in the same timezone back-to-back, which for mine means there's scant chance of Asia hosting again in 2036. It would go against 70 years of decisionmaking, and I'm certainly not betting on that.

Africa.....on that I'm more inclined to agree, simply because it serves the European timezone, but I still give the edge to Europe. The only cities that threaten Europe getting it in 36 are Johannesburg/Cape Town/Durban I reckon....if they make bids.

And let's not forget that the IOC, while a global institution, has its roots in Europe, and it still headquartered there. That counts for a lot too. Like FIFA, there will be an inherent bias towards Europe.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Ramanaramana said:


> *Update: When I talk about Asia here, for clarity I'm referring to everything east of Pakistan, not counting Middle East and Central Asia.*
> 
> The IOC, like FIFA, is motivated by broadcast and commercial revenue primarily. It has broadcast partners all around the world. The three most important broadcast regions are in different timezones. They are Europe, North America (US, Mexico, Canada) and East Asia (China, Japan and South Korea). These three regions account for almost 80% of global consumer spending, so most commercial opportunities are found there, and the highest broadcast revenues come from there as advertisers spend most money.
> 
> ...


I personally would like to see Africa for 2036 because they are long overdue and if it is announced around ten years ahead of time, it should be good enough time to construct everything. Cairo/New Administrative Capital would be a good shout as they have an Olympic worthy stadium under construction right now there as well as some other sports venues adjacent to the stadium. I could see Johannesburg also working especially if they install a temporary running track platform in Soccer City. A possible Casablanca/Rabat bid could work as well given Morocco's interest in the World Cup and since their last World Cup bid was unsuccessful like all the others before it (even if it got enough votes they might still have not hosted it because things like budgeting, stadium construction and political protests could have called for an emergency host like in 1986), they can try the Olympics for a change in objective. The Olympics could even be the country's golden ticket into hosting a big event as opposed to the World Cup they wanted for so long. Of course having all the necessary infrastructure cannot be a guarantee even if the wait is like a decade and also worth noting Africa's constantly changing political landscape that could work against the bid with dramatic changes happening far more often in the three richest areas being Europe, East Asia and North America.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Ramanaramana said:


> *Update: When I talk about Asia here, for clarity I'm referring to everything east of Pakistan, not counting Middle East and Central Asia.*
> 
> The IOC, like FIFA, is motivated by broadcast and commercial revenue primarily. It has broadcast partners all around the world. The three most important broadcast regions are in different timezones. They are Europe, North America (US, Mexico, Canada) and East Asia (China, Japan and South Korea). These three regions account for almost 80% of global consumer spending, so most commercial opportunities are found there, and the highest broadcast revenues come from there as advertisers spend most money.
> 
> ...


Generally right as of now. But the IOC is in meetings with India, Indonesia and possible consortiums. Neither Asians nor the sponsors believe going to "the Asian market" means going to an English speaking country that is all white for 2 weeks. 

The sponsors (who naturally enough, make the decisions) are largely behind a full Asian games (one-country, multi city, with selected events in unique locations in other countries). That allows them to do full-on, 5-10 year local ad campaigns right in front of 3B people. The idea is continuity and relation-building not just 2 weeks. Basic themes are human rights, life as expression of self, birth of a new unified world; these show very well in the polls. 

It is also expected that political structures will evolve considerably, so the plan is to stay flexible and have choices available..


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

pesto said:


> For sure; that's why you want the sure losers not to get started.
> 
> The standards are openly published and have multiple steps during which the IOC can discourage the, say, 90 percent who don't have a chance for the Summer Games, and perhaps redirect them to other Olympic events. Once you have countries with suitable demographics (growth, education levels, managerial skills, etc.) you can see who your real targets are. These are presumably India, China, Indonesia or some group of SE Asian countries.
> 
> Talks are *relatively* easy with them since they are* relatively* stable and have growth-oriented bureaucratic governments; have clear uses for facilities in the future and a common goal of showing off the country and Games to the world.


Yep, it would.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

I missed this one



https://olympics.com/ioc/news/kolinda-grabar-kitarovic-announced-as-chair-of-the-future-host-commission-for-the-games-of-the-olympiad



I can only say … good night IOC!!!

p.s. they could have chosen sarah palin as well … surprised they haven’t!!!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

ElvisBC said:


> I missed this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really easy to guess.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Madrid has decided against going for 2036.

_The president of the Spanish Olympic Committee (COE), Alejandro Blanco, has ruled out, at the request of the recommendations of the International Olympic Committee (IOC), the possibility of Madrid presenting a candidacy to host the 2036 Olympic Games. 

"I have had several meetings with the mayor of Madrid talking about this issue and Madrid, without a doubt, is a city that should try to host the Olympic Games, but it will not opt for the 2036 Games," said Blanco.

"We (the COE) when we talked to the IOC about the possibilities that existed, they told us that the possibilities are for winter . The games in Paris (2024), those in Los Angeles (2028) and those in Brisbane (2032) are given. and the recommendation that they told us for those of 2036 is that Madrid does not appear," he added._

translated into English by Google translate from...








El COE descarta la candidatura olímpica Madrid 2036


Alejandro Blanco, presidente del COE, dice que "cuando hablamos con el COI de las posibilidades que había, nos dijeron que las posibilidades son de invierno".



www.rtve.es





I find this a bit bizarre. I would've said Madrid is ideal at this moment in time but apparently the IOC has dissuaded them. So who are they lining up for 2036?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So Madrid, denied.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Madrid has decided against going for 2036.
> 
> _The president of the Spanish Olympic Committee (COE), Alejandro Blanco, has ruled out, at the request of the recommendations of the International Olympic Committee (IOC), the possibility of Madrid presenting a candidacy to host the 2036 Olympic Games.
> 
> ...


Isn't this consistent with the new process? The IOC will approach cities in the IOC's key growth areas and work with them to develop the skills and facilities to host the Games. 

These were presumed to be in Asia and in fact India and the IOC have announced regularly about Ahmedabad and Western India, how many cities would be involved; the role of Pakistan and the Arab Emirates (which are nearby), etc. Indonesia and ASEAN have also been in discussions but not with as much coverage.

The flip side is that the IOC will tell those with no chance not to waste their time and money setting up their country for disappointment.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

pesto said:


> Isn't this consistent with the new process? The IOC will approach cities in the IOC's key growth areas and work with them to develop the skills and facilities to host the Games.
> 
> These were presumed to be in Asia and in fact India and the IOC have announced regularly about Ahmedabad and Western India, how many cities would be involved; the role of Pakistan and the Arab Emirates (which are nearby), etc. Indonesia and ASEAN have also been in discussions but not with as much coverage.
> 
> The flip side is that the IOC will tell those with no chance not to waste their time and money setting up their country for disappointment.


Yep, They will focus instead on bidding to host the 2030 Olympic Winter Games with Barcelona trying to become the second city to host both summer and winter games after recently the 2022 edition in Beijing (China).


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

I would suggest a wild card to possibly host in 2036 is Kyiv. The Russians are already starting to retreat now and in 14 years surely Ukraine would be rebuilt by then. I saw some Ukrainian politician suggest Odessa like mentioned earlier in this thread but Kyiv is better in my opinion as they already have the Olympic stadium and have a major airport. A potential Kyiv Olympics would be like the last one in Tokyo which would symbolize revitalization after destruction (remember Japan had the earthquake and tsunami like a year or two before Tokyo won the hosting rights).


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> I would suggest a wild card to possibly host in 2036 is Kyiv. The Russians are already starting to retreat now and in 14 years surely Ukraine would be rebuilt by then. I saw some Ukrainian politician suggest Odessa like mentioned earlier in this thread but Kyiv is better in my opinion as they already have the Olympic stadium and have a major airport. A potential Kyiv Olympics would be like the last one in Tokyo which would symbolize revitalization after destruction (remember Japan had the earthquake and tsunami like a year or two before Tokyo won the hosting rights).


When the Olympics were previously suggested the negative backlash from the Ukrainian people was very strong. It was viewed as just more vanity projects for the Ukraine's oligarchs and thugs while enormous unmet basic needs remain unfilled.

And after a war that destroyed homes and entire industries you want to put up equestrian sites and bicycle racing velodromes? I don't get it.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

pesto said:


> When the Olympics were previously suggested the negative backlash from the Ukrainian people was very strong. It was viewed as just more vanity projects for the Ukraine's oligarchs and thugs while enormous unmet basic needs remain unfilled.
> 
> And after a war that destroyed homes and entire industries you want to put up equestrian sites and bicycle racing velodromes? I don't get it.


Guess I did not think of that. First we would want to see the mood in Ukraine for hosting these kinds of events before making any kind of decision. Remember Tokyo’s 2016 bid was poorly received then the earthquake/tsunami happened then support for the 2020 Tokyo bid was very high.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Guess I did not think of that. First we would want to see the mood in Ukraine for hosting these kinds of events before making any kind of decision. Remember Tokyo’s 2016 bid was poorly received then the earthquake/tsunami happened then support for the 2020 Tokyo bid was very high.


The issue is that things like the WC and Olympics are not for countries in serious need; they are best suited to moderate or richer countries who already have a high percentage of the needed facilities.

Historically, the real beneficiaries of these events were transnational construction, hospitality and travel companies and the locals are the biggest losers (increased taxes, decreased services, inconvenience, etc.)

To mitigate this, FIIFA and the IOC are now focusing on countries (or groups) that are very large, growing strongly and not among the poorest or most stagnant economies. These also work well for attracting sponsors, since the sponsors are also interested in countries with population and wealth growth and don't want to be associated with over-runs and white elephants.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

pesto said:


> The issue is that things like the WC and Olympics are not for countries in serious need; they are best suited to moderate or richer countries who already have a high percentage of the needed facilities.
> 
> Historically, the real beneficiaries of these events were transnational construction, hospitality and travel companies and the locals are the biggest losers (increased taxes, decreased services, inconvenience, etc.)
> 
> To mitigate this, FIIFA and the IOC are now focusing on countries (or groups) that are very large, growing strongly and not among the poorest or most stagnant economies. These also work well for attracting sponsors, since the sponsors are also interested in countries with population and wealth growth and don't want to be associated with over-runs and white elephants.


Makes sense. Only suggested Kyiv as a long shot option given how successful Tokyo was after their moment of disaster. Realistically I think the best options would still be in Europe and Africa with the two stand out candidates in my opinion being Berlin given they have all the infrastructure and the fact Germany hasn't had the Olympics in a while as well as Cairo/NAC given they are already building an Olympic caliber sports complex right now.


----------



## timothy horions (Apr 27, 2021)

kiev kan de olympische spelen organiezeren maar er moet wat bijgeboud worden olympische appartementen en andere sport faliesizeteiten


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

timothy horions said:


> kiev kan de olympische spelen organiezeren maar er moet wat bijgeboud worden olympische appartementen en andere sport faliesizeteiten


Translated into English
kiev can host the olympic games but some extra work needs to be done olympic apartments and other sports facilities


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't know, but that might not happen.


----------



## Roxven (Jun 29, 2013)

Kiev hosting Olympics before Budapest, Prague, Warsaw or Cracow is kind of joke (no offence). And this would be joke even before ongoing war.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Roxven said:


> Kiev hosting Olympics before Budapest, Prague, Warsaw or Cracow is kind of joke (no offence). And this would be joke even before ongoing war.


Kyiv already has the main Olympic stadium though. Probably the best bet for an Eastern Europe Olympics is still Moscow after all the sanctions are lifted though and would still need to wait for the Ukraine war to end though for that to happen.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Kyiv already has the main Olympic stadium though. Probably the best bet for an Eastern Europe Olympics is still Moscow after all the sanctions are lifted though and would still need to wait for the Ukraine war to end though for that to happen.


Russia will have to be de-putinised and pay reparations first, and this task alone will take decades.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Kozhedub said:


> Russia will have to be de-putinised and pay reparations first, and this task alone will take decades.


That is what I was saying. There has been speculation about Putin’s mental health from various people of different backgrounds so I doubt he will stay in power for much longer before completely losing his mind. De-Stalinization and decommunization happened before in Russia so an era of moving on from Putin could be quicker than you think. I would love to see Russia stop invading its neighboring countries so the rest of the world can be with them. I do not know how reparations will look or be responded to based on how countries like Ukraine responded or what Russia will do to give reparations.


----------



## timothy horions (Apr 27, 2021)

moskou moet een nieuwe olympische stadion bouwen met 60.000 toeschouwers


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

goschio said:


> Tel Aviv could get all the sailing and water sports events. Otherwise this would be somewhere at the Baltic Sea like Kiel or Rostock. Basically two different types of events.


I think Tel Aviv could do water events, while Berlin would stage mostly land events.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> The article says the person who came up with the idea for the 2036 Olympic bid said they want various political parties and civil groups to be involved so they can bid in a way to appease the locals. Also Hungary is not nearly the pariah that Russia is. The Hungarian government might be a bit cozy the the Putin regime but they also voted in the UN to condemn the Russian military's invasion of Ukraine and has accepted Ukrainian refugees.


You may have missed 10 years or so of Orban cutting the power of everyone but his party and particularly himself. Fortunately he runs a small country, but he is doing Putin proud with his closing of courts and getting parliament to give him power to rule by decree. I would expect that many EU countries would support anything that serves to glorify him given his virulent attacks on various non-Hungarians.


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

An Olympic Games in Indonesia would be perfect followed by an African nation in 2040. A tour of the five Olympic Rings for the summer Games from 2024-2040. Jakarta hosting most of the land events with Bali hosting the surfing events.

Paris 2024 (Europe), LA 2028 (The Americas), Brisbane 2032 (Oceania). Jakarta 2036 (Asia), Casablanca 2040 (Africa)


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

only doha or dubai missing in your list. after that people republic of korea would be the logical choice!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

BigVicTIA said:


> An Olympic Games in Indonesia would be perfect followed by an African nation in 2040. A tour of the five Olympic Rings for the summer Games from 2024-2040. Jakarta hosting most of the land events with Bali hosting the surfing events.
> 
> Paris 2024 (Europe), LA 2028 (The Americas), Brisbane 2032 (Oceania). Jakarta 2036 (Asia), Casablanca 2040 (Africa)


With with you on the 2040 thing. Casablanca (Morocco) [Africa] is my guess.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

pesto said:


> You may have missed 10 years or so of Orban cutting the power of everyone but his party and particularly himself. Fortunately he runs a small country, but he is doing Putin proud with his closing of courts and getting parliament to give him power to rule by decree. I would expect that many EU countries would support anything that serves to glorify him given his virulent attacks on various non-Hungarians.


Hungary has been hosting all kinds of sports events and no one really seems to care. There might be controversy with the government but a lot of countries are like that. The only ones I am possibly concerned about is the locals as a Budapest Olympics must appease them.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Olympics 2036: India may host 2036 Olympics, Russia says ‘happy to help’ *
Financial Express _Excerpt_
June 24, 2022

Russia has been globally ostracized from the sporting world after the invasion of Ukraine. In such a situation, Russia has offered to help India in hosting the 2036 Olympics if India gets the opportunity. The International Olympic Committee will take the final decision on who will be given the hosting of the 2036 Olympics.

However, no concrete official steps have been taken in this regard, India has repeatedly expressed its desire to host the 2036 Games in Ahmedabad.

Last year, Indian Olympic Association President Narinder Batra proposed a unique bid to organize the Olympics in nearby cities with Ahmedabad at the centre. Two months ago, Gujarat’s Advocate General Kamal Trivedi told the Gujarat High Court that “we are preparing for the 2036 Olympics and the Olympic Committee will visit here in 2025”. During the inauguration of the Narendra Modi Stadium, Union Home Minister Amit Shah had also said that the complex is capable of hosting the Olympics.

More : https://www.financialexpress.com/sp...6-olympics-russia-says-happy-to-help/2571695/


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

BigVicTIA said:


> An Olympic Games in Indonesia would be perfect followed by an African nation in 2040. A tour of the five Olympic Rings for the summer Games from 2024-2040. Jakarta hosting most of the land events with Bali hosting the surfing events.
> 
> Paris 2024 (Europe), LA 2028 (The Americas), Brisbane 2032 (Oceania). Jakarta 2036 (Asia), Casablanca 2040 (Africa)


I think the first Olympic Games in Africa will be in Cairo


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

pauiglesias12 said:


> I think the first Olympic Games in Africa will be in Cairo


that's your guess.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I still think first Olympic and Paralympic Games in Africa would be Casablanca (Morocco).


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Cairo would be too hot in summer. Needs to be moved to early spring or late autumn. Better would be Alexandria.


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder if we could see an Irish Olympic Games, hosted throughout the Republic of Ireland. Venues and events across the country, easing the burden of just one city having to host. Croke Park can be used for opening and closing ceremonies, and athletics doesn't have to be held at the biggest stadium, depending on the demand for tickets. Events like the rugby sevens, hockey, could be held over alternating days at different provincial headquarters over a week with breaks in between. Even small cities could host one sport


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

goschio said:


> Cairo would be too hot in summer. Needs to be moved to early spring or late autumn. Better would be Alexandria.


Cairo would be too hot. Casablanca on the other hand wouldn't be a problem since the weather is nice in Morocco.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We'll wait for the finalized candidate cities.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> We'll wait for the finalized candidate cities.


After Brisbane got it for 2032, I could see a smaller European city like Budapest or Copenhagen getting it.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Light Tower said:


> We'll wait for the finalized candidate cities.


who says there will be something like that? IOC selected brisbane without any bidding process out of nowhere, just like that, I expect them to do it again.


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

Britain should launch bid with Liverpool and Manchester says campaigner


Britain should put together a bid for a 'North-West Olympics' centred around Manchester and Liverpool because it would have a much bigger impact than the London 2012 Games, veteran major event campaigner Bob Scott has said.




www.reuters.com





I genuinely can see this happening as a joint bid between London-Birmingham-Manchester and Liverpool.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

----


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

CWells2000 said:


> Britain should launch bid with Liverpool and Manchester says campaigner
> 
> 
> Britain should put together a bid for a 'North-West Olympics' centred around Manchester and Liverpool because it would have a much bigger impact than the London 2012 Games, veteran major event campaigner Bob Scott has said.
> ...


Nonsense quotes in that article though. 🙃

_“If the British Olympic Association (BOA) had stuck with Manchester through thick and thin, then, as (a regional city like) Brisbane is going to stage the 2032 Olympics, Manchester would have got them as well. In the proper heroic memory of London, it might be just worth saying that in the fullness of time Britain missed a trick."_

The IOC told the UK to "come back with London" after the failed Birmingham and Manchester bids, so using Brisbane '32 as an example of why persevering with Manchester would've been a good idea is tosh.

The IOC has only recently changed its rules, and these changes give smaller cities a much better chance than they had previously - hence Brisbane '32. Projecting today's rules onto past races and past decisions is simply dishonest.

There are a lot of other rubbish quotes in that article too.

Smaller UK cities should _certainly _look into bidding now the rules have changed; there's absolutely an opportunity there. But dishonest articles like this, with the usual big-bad London bashing don't help the cause much.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I think we'll file this one under "long shots"









Indonesia's new, yet-to-be-built capital will bid to host the 2036 Olympic Games - GamesBids.com


Construction began on the new capital city only last month, but Indonesia’s president Joko Widodo has already positioned Nusantara as a possible host city for the 2036 Olympic and Paralympic Games. Last week Youth and Sports Minister Zainudin Amali and Soccer Association of Indonesia (PSSI)...




gamesbids.com


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

In general, I think the Olympics need to "downsize" in order to make them possible in "smaller cities",
That way, it might reignite interest in areas long oversee, and over time try to make them relevant again.

If Brisbane, manages a successful event, might give the layout to future hosts.

Medium size cities, can really look at it as a once in a lifetime time to shine. without a particular order, but 2nd cities of 1st world countries or smaller euro metros, could be great hosts, like Vancouver, Hamburg, Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Lisbon. Also metro areas of middle income countries can have a realistic chance (Buenos Aires, Jakarta, Kalua Lumpur, Guadalajara, etc.)

For better of for worst, your major world cities, might not see the need to invest heavily to get exposure. When several of them already host massive events on a regular basis.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

miguelon said:


> In general, I think the Olympics need to "downsize" in order to make them possible in "smaller cities",
> That way, it might reignite interest in areas long oversee, and over time try to make them relevant again.
> 
> If Brisbane, manages a successful event, might give the layout to future hosts.
> ...


The problem is 'once in a lifetime". There is too much potential for white elephants if mid-sized cities put up the 20 or so large facilities needed. And the problem with downsizing is that it is hard to remove someone who is already in and the potential new events which attract money are generally team sports (LA is reviewing lacrosse, cricket, softball, flag football, etc., for inclusion in 2028.)

Spreading among multiple cities is probably easier. Amsterdam, Hamburg, The Hague, Hanover, Brussels, etc., could pair up in various ways, as could Central European or Nordic cities.. India is trying that approach as well.


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

pesto said:


> The problem is 'once in a lifetime". There is too much potential for white elephants if mid-sized cities put up the 20 or so large facilities needed. And the problem with downsizing is that it is hard to remove someone who is already in and the potential new events which attract money are generally team sports (LA is reviewing lacrosse, cricket, softball, flag football, etc., for inclusion in 2028.)
> 
> Spreading among multiple cities is probably easier. Amsterdam, Hamburg, The Hague, Hanover, Brussels, etc., could pair up in various ways, as could Central European or Nordic cities.. India is trying that approach as well.


by downsize, I was referring to reduce requirements, capacity of venues, more temporary sites.

And I agree with you, as Brisbane intends, to make it a "regional event"

As an example, when I mentioned Amsterdam, with its excellent regional connectivity, can hace a core of venues in proper Amsterdam, and can spread out events thru the rest of the Netherlands and Luxemburg.

Nowadays, physical and digital communications, offer the option to expand the foot print and reduce "stress" on a single city.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Maybe Split (Croatia) could be interested.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> Maybe Split (Croatia) could be interested.


Split alone might be too small but having all of Croatia host an Olympics might possibly work out. Will need to build several new venues including a new Olympic Stadium though.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Split alone might be too small but having all of Croatia host an Olympics might possibly work out. Will need to build several new venues including a new Olympic Stadium though.







Just as a reminder, here's what LA has in mind to use in 2028. There are many indoor and outdoor facilities of over 8k. That's not including about 5 stadiums of 40k plus outside the LA area for soccer. 

There is also talk of adding cricket, softball, lacrosse and other events that would require medium to large arenas.

I am not sure that the IOC would encourage Croatia to bid except with some other country involved.


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

RobH said:


> Nonsense quotes in that article though. 🙃
> 
> _“If the British Olympic Association (BOA) had stuck with Manchester through thick and thin, then, as (a regional city like) Brisbane is going to stage the 2032 Olympics, Manchester would have got them as well. In the proper heroic memory of London, it might be just worth saying that in the fullness of time Britain missed a trick."_
> 
> ...


I do personally think that any 2036 bid would be a London led bid, but I can see cities like Birmingham, Manchester and Liverpool all getting involved with hosting some sports as well.

I do invisage the ceremonies at Wembley rather than at the London Stadium though.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Nusantara for 2036 Olympics: Jokowi *
Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
Aug 6, 2022

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo appears to have reignited his lofty ambitions of holding an international sporting tournament by building new state-of-the-art sports training facilities in the country’s new capital of Nusantara, in East Kalimantan, as part of the country’s bid to host the 2036 Olympics.

Youth and Sports Minister Zainudin Amali said following a meeting with Jokowi and head of the Soccer Association of Indonesia (PSSI) Mochamad Iriawan at the State Palace on Wednesday that the President had called for new soccer training facilities to be built in Nusantara. 

“The President has asked me and the PSSI to build soccer training facilities at Nusantara, the country’s new capital,” Zainudin said in a press statement, adding that the government would also be building facilities for other sports, including main and supporting facilities.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Nusantara for 2036 Olympics: Jokowi". Click to read: Nusantara for 2036 Olympics: Jokowi.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That seems a possibility.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> * Nusantara for 2036 Olympics: Jokowi *
> Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
> Aug 6, 2022
> 
> ...


Sounds more political than anything else. New capital, soccer training, Olympics, other sports.

This is specifically what the IOC is trying to avoid: taxpayer money spent on grandiose plans with no visible evidence of an ability to pay for themselves but with huge profits for connected developers. That's why they have focused on having the IOC decide on candidate cities and then working with them to see if the potential revenues are there for the Games and for the long-term.


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

It is obvious and necessary to reduce the size of the Olympics to prevent cities from having grandiose plans that fatally end in white elephants.
The problem is specific situations, like the one that was mentioned, a developing country with a new capital, has every reason to hold a grandiose event to attract visitors and publicity, it's a way to make the city known internationally. I don't take away their reason, there's Egypt that built a new gigastic capital, so they'll do crazy things to host some big event, to gain fame and make the people of the world know that Cairo is no longer the capital.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Vinicius B Bossi said:


> It is obvious and necessary to reduce the size of the Olympics to prevent cities from having grandiose plans that fatally end in white elephants.
> The problem is specific situations, like the one that was mentioned, a developing country with a new capital, has every reason to hold a grandiose event to attract visitors and publicity, it's a way to make the city known internationally. I don't take away their reason, there's Egypt that built a new gigastic capital, so they'll do crazy things to host some big event, to gain fame and make the people of the world know that Cairo is no longer the capital.


The IOC was trying to work with cities so they don't use the Olympics name as an excuse to build wasteful facilities with no purpose except to increase the wealth of local elites at taxpayer expense. This approach appears to be working with India in Gujarat, but I'm not sure where Egypt and Indonesia stand.


----------



## Vinicius B Bossi (Mar 7, 2018)

pesto said:


> The IOC was trying to work with cities so they don't use the Olympics name as an excuse to build wasteful facilities with no purpose except to increase the wealth of local elites at taxpayer expense. This approach appears to be working with India in Gujarat, but I'm not sure where Egypt and Indonesia stand.


Yes, the IOC is trying to prevent megalomaniac constructions, but it will be difficult to avoid, an example is the candidacy of the new capital of egypt to host the 2036 olympics, they built a gigantic olympic complex, with a stadium for 90 thousand people, literally doing everything the IOC wants to avoid, the problem that is pretty much already done.
It's a great chance to put an Olympics in Africa, but if the IOC allows it, it will probably be the operating mode for the next bidders, to do the mega works before the bidding.


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

Vinicius B Bossi said:


> Yes, the IOC is trying to prevent megalomaniac constructions, but it will be difficult to avoid, an example is the candidacy of the new capital of egypt to host the 2036 olympics, they built a gigantic olympic complex, with a stadium for 90 thousand people, literally doing everything the IOC wants to avoid, the problem that is pretty much already done.
> It's a great chance to put an Olympics in Africa, but if the IOC allows it, it will probably be the operating mode for the next bidders, to do the mega works before the bidding.


This is kind of why I can see the IOC opting to go to places where infrastructure is already in place or can easily be expanded with temporary facilities to support these kinds of events.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Vinicius B Bossi said:


> Yes, the IOC is trying to prevent *megalomaniac constructions, but it will be difficult to avoid,* an example is the candidacy of the new capital of egypt to host the 2036 olympics, they built a gigantic olympic complex, with a stadium for 90 thousand people, literally doing everything the IOC wants to avoid, the problem that is pretty much already done.
> It's a great chance to put an Olympics in Africa, but if the IOC allows it, it will probably be the operating mode for the next bidders, to do the mega works before the bidding.


Yes, the Olympics is just a small part so long as 3rd world psychopaths put up lavish buildings of no use to anyone but the construction companies owned by their cousins.. And some on this site are complicit when they praise this wonderful work, ignoring the bodies of their enemies found mutilated by the road. 

But hopefully, the IOC will be just the first to focus on really developing a country by doing rational construction over various cities and areas, while making sure that the country develops the requisite financial, planning, administrative and technical skills to operate and maintain the facilities over time, not for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

CWells2000 said:


> This is kind of why I can see the IOC opting to go to places where infrastructure is already in place or can easily be expanded with temporary facilities to support these kinds of events.


This seems like the simplest answer, but it effectively ignores much of the Asian and African markets, where there will be 3B people at European living standards in 30 years. It allows someone else (soccer, cricket, basketball, etc.) to take a lucrative market, AND it does nothing to alleviate local political and economic issues.

The Olympic strategy is at: https://olympics.com/ioc/future-host-election

Loosely, cities who wish to host contact the IOC. Discussions can be held and the IOC can determines if this is a preferred city, in which case further discussions can be scheduled; if these work, then the sides can reach agreement on a possible date and what specific things that need to be done. This could be a decade or longer project, with goals for the proposed host to meet before it is assigned a specific time slot for hosting.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

come on IOC..give 2036 to Madrid 🇪🇸 !


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I still think Jakarta or Istanbul could be awarded.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

George_D said:


> come on IOC..give 2036 to Madrid 🇪🇸 !


Didn't Spain say that they were not going to bid?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

pesto said:


> Didn't Spain say that they were not going to bid?


brisbane didn‘t bid either 

the games around the games are getting more and more ridiculous


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

BigVicTIA said:


> Mexico hosted it once in 1968 but altitude sickness is a concern for athletes during these games


If you acclimatize for a a couple of days, you shouldn't get altitude sickness at 7k feet. Of course, the athletes should give themselves more time than spectators. And some venues could be higher.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

I wonder if Mexico City decides to host it will they build a new Olympic stadium or renovate the existing one. The existing one seems untouched since the Olympics back in 1968 so I wonder if the stadium has special protection so that it cannot be renovated.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> I wonder if Mexico City decides to host it will they build a new Olympic stadium or renovate the existing one. The existing one seems untouched since the Olympics back in 1968 so I wonder if the stadium has special protection so that it cannot be renovated.


they have high crime rates. See mexican drug war


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

George_D said:


> they have high crime rates. See mexican drug war


True, but lower than Brazil or Argentina, among many others. Not that official statistics on crime have much reliability; they are routinely understated in many countries.

As for the cartels, they are not a threat to the public generally, only to other cartels and the police. Of course buying hard drugs anywhere is risky and I wouldn't recommend it in a foreign country.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

in other words, you recommend it in the home country?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> in other words, you recommend it in the home country?


That doesn't follow from the first statement. Likewise, if I say I don't go to church on Sunday it does not imply that I do go Monday to Saturday. 

The point is that many people take hard drugs at their homes in, say, Manchester, Berlin, NY, etc. But buying them in a strange country is a much higher level of risk at every level (violence, theft, corruption of police, quality of goods, etc.).


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569992840448450560


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

CaliforniaJones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569992840448450560


Guess Egypt wants to build an Olympic complex even if they are not given the games yet. Basically trying to trap the IOC into making their obligated desire for them so the stadiums will not go down in history as the greatest white elephants of all time. Wonder how the IOC reacts to this wasteful building.


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Guess Egypt wants to build an Olympic complex even if they are not given the games yet. Basically trying to trap the IOC into making their obligated desire for them so the stadiums will not go down in history as the greatest white elephants of all time. Wonder how the IOC reacts to this wasteful building.


It's the "sports" district of the new administrative capital, and it has already been built. Even if Egypt doesn't get to host anything they will serve the new city. 

The new stadium being built in the Olympic District in the new capital. It will have a capacity of 93,000 spectators making it the largest in Egypt and second largest in Africa, surpassing the Borg El Arab Stadium with a capacity of 86,000 spectators.










SOURCE







A view of the entire Olympic District with all of its stadiums and arenas (a bit dated at this point).


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

The Suez Canal Authority also gifted the city of Ismailia a world class olympic village, including a stadium with a capacity of 21,000 people.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks like Egypt is putting pressure on the IOC by building a bunch of white elephants. If Greece was messed up after they got the Olympics the same could happen to Egypt even if they do not get the Olympics. I just hope some events come to these venues as if they build it they must come.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Looks like Egypt is putting pressure on the IOC by building a bunch of white elephants. If Greece was messed up after they got the Olympics the same could happen to Egypt even if they do not get the Olympics. I just hope some events come to these venues as if they build it they must come.


Might be possible for Egypt.


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Looks like Egypt is putting pressure on the IOC by building a bunch of white elephants. If Greece was messed up after they got the Olympics the same could happen to Egypt even if they do not get the Olympics. I just hope some events come to these venues as if they build it they must come.


Greece is a developed country of 10 million people, Egypt is a developing country of 100 million people suffering from a lack of facilities. Very different circumstances. A more fair comparison would be the UK with 14 stadiums with more than 50K capacity, compared to 2 in Egypt (3 with this one). They will not stand empty regardless of what happens with this bid.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't know if Egypt could get the chance of hosting the Olympics. it might be unlikely, but it may be possible.


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

*DOSB President Weikert aims for 2034 or 2036 Olympics, vows to engage with critics*
inside the games
27 September 2022

*German Olympic Sports Federation (DOSB) President Thomas Weikert has identified the 2034 Winter Olympics and 2036 Summer Games as the earliest potential targets for the country, and underlined his desire to bid.*

Weikert has also vowed to engage with critics and insists there is now a "debate culture" at the DOSB.

Since Munich's successful bid for the 1972 Olympics, Germany has failed in five different bids for Summer and Winter Games in 1992, 2000, 2012, 2018 and 2024.

A Rhine-Ruhr proposal for 2032 was also unsuccessful, with Brisbane awarded that edition of the Olympics last year.

"As the current Executive Committee, we are aiming for an application as soon as possible, should we be re-elected, and that would be for the 2034 or 2036 Games," Weikert said, as reported by _Sportschau_.

Germany successfully staged the multi-sport European Championships and co-hosted EuroBasket this year, with all of the tournament's knockout matches being played in Berlin.

Despite this, Weikert still thinks Germany is not ready to join the bidding race for the unclaimed 2030 Winter Games, saying it is "too late".

"Everything is already in the works," the DOSB leader said, as reported by _Allgemeine Zeitung_.

Full article: DOSB President Weikert aims for 2034 or 2036 Olympics, vows to engage with critics


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Actually the group phase matches of the EuroBasket 2022 were held in Cologne.


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

*South Korea ponders 2036 Olympics bid with Seoul and Busan under consideration*
inside the games
18 October 2022

South Korea is mulling over a potential bid for the 2036 Olympics Games with Seoul and Busan being considered as candidate cities, it has been revealed.

Lee Kee-heung, head of the Korean Sport and Olympic Committee (KSOC), told _insidethegames_ that his organisation was planning to hold discussions with the country’s Government over the possibility of launching a bid for the Games.

The Korean official revealed that the KSOC was looking at either Seoul or Busan as its preferred host city candidate, while Seoul Mayor Oh Se-hoo is reportedly set to meet with International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Thomas Bach later this week to show the capital’s intent to host the 2036 Olympics.

But Lee, who has been an IOC member since 2019, stressed the importance of gauging public opinion before officially launching a bid.

"[In terms of Seoul] hosting the 2036 Olympics, we still need to discuss with the Government and the general public," said Lee.

"We need to know people’s thoughts."

Full article: Exclusive: South Korea ponders 2036 Olympics bid with Seoul and Busan under consideration


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

LoboZeroOne said:


> *South Korea ponders 2036 Olympics bid with Seoul and Busan under consideration*
> inside the games
> 18 October 2022
> 
> ...


As long as you don't have to take the Train to Busan.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm not sure about that joint bid of two cities just like the 2026 Winter Games in Italy's Milano and Cortina.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

If so, Seoul and Busan might do the same thing.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Olympic officials talk with 10 bidders for 2036 Summer Games *
_Excerpt_
Oct 20, 2022

SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — The IOC is in talks with 10 potential candidates to host a future Summer Games, the global group of national Olympic leaders was told Thursday.

Interest in hosting the 2036 Olympics has been expressed by officials in countries including Egypt, England, India, Indonesia and Qatar.

“We are currently working with 10 interested NOCs and regions across four continents,” International Olympic Committee director general Christophe de Kepper said at the Association of National Olympic Committees meeting in Seoul, South Korea.

More : Olympic officials talk with 10 bidders for 2036 Summer Games


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

This is gonna be tough.


----------



## piadolym (Oct 26, 2021)

Mexico is the new interested.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585441257303613442


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

If Mexico wins, it would be the second time that the coutry has hosted these games after 1968.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

As much as I like Olmypics (I visited two of them so far and also had tickets for Tokyo), I do not think that any democratic country should do business with a corrupt organisation like the IOC. Only the FIFA is even more currupt than the IOC. The hosting cities and countries have to do all the heavy lifting, while the IOC does not even have to pay taxes. That is part of the deal. If you want to host the Olympics, the IOC has to get a tax exemption. Tens of millions are wasted just on the bid. The IOC and a democratic country simply do not match. I am still angry with the IOC for not refunding a 20% ticket fee after spectators were not allowed in Tokyo. For me that was $120 or so, but some people wanted to visit the games with their whole family and now have to pay $2,000 or so for tickets they never received. With that scheme alone the IOC made millions and ticket buyers can't do anything about that. 

Paris at least manages to host very cheap Olympic games. Hardly any new venues will be built. That could become a role model for future games. I very much enjoyed the Rio Olympics, but they pretty much bankrupted the city. Paying $10 billion or more for a 17 day event is insane by all standards. That only makes sense in a city that can fill all those fancy sports arenas for years and decades after the games. In Rio those arenas are "lost places". Even the famous Maracana stadium is rotting. The same happened after the 2010 FIFA World Cup in South Africa. That still is a very poor country by international standards and they wasted a lot of money on new football stadium which just saw a few matches each.

When a German athlete became the head of the IOC, I hoped that things might get better, but Thomas Bach quickly became as bad as the people before him. I now would even say that Germany should not make a bid as long as this guy still is the boss. Thomas Bach did not even visit the Rio Paralympics, because he rightfully faced jail time because a corruption scandal. 

Sometimes NOT winning the bid can be beneficial for a city. The whole Hudson Yards in New York City would not exist in their current form, if New York City would have won the bid.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

thomas bach is the worst IOC president ever, no doubt about that! but it has become general rule in the world of sports that every next president is significantly worse than his predecessor.


----------



## piadolym (Oct 26, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> If Mexico wins, it would be the second time that the coutry has hosted these games after 1968.


Mexico has large experience (2 WCs and 3 PanAms by now.. not to mention 2026 WC) and it would be such an interesting choice for 2040! Guadalajara-Puerto Vallarta (Jalisco state) could offer a good set of venues, along with some competitions in Mexico City.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

8 years seems relatively quick to return to North America after LA 2028, that said if Mexico City is all in on a bid it would be an attractive choice given how in the dumps the IOC selection process is at the moment. One thing though is the height of the city, I know Denver dealt with some negatives during the World Cup host city selection process due to its thin air and Mexico City is even higher up in altitude. It seems to be more of an issue than it used to be for these international sporting groups.


----------



## Kuyen (Jul 17, 2016)

A European city should host the 2036 Olympics: Rome, Berlin or Madrid would be great.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Kuyen said:


> A European city should host the 2036 Olympics: Rome, Berlin or Madrid would be great.


The Europe issue is interesting because they are already an established soccer stronghold and population and income growth are slow to moderate. In general this would indicate a market to avoid. 

But politics will require going back to Europe some time so creative approaches could emerge. .


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

@pesto, fifa is non-profit organization on the paper only. in reality they are everything else but that.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> @pesto, fifa is non-profit organization on the paper only. in reality they are everything else but that.


The point here is that there are no equity holders who are able to extract profits (which is the definition of a non-profit) and the latest efforts by the US and Europe have brought modern business methods to their efforts (replacing the "old boy" management which is largely the continued corruption of the historic elites).

Decisions are made by standard business analysis and are quite in-line with those of the for-profit professional leagues and other entertainment companies. Of course, politics and corruption play a role; but that is true almost everywhere.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Mod Note: *Stadium threads are NOT to be used for discussions about sociopolitical issues for whole countries. Take those discussions elsewhere. These threads are about the specific events, venues, and the logistics thereof. You may share news articles about the venues or events that reference crime or politics, but only as they're germane to the topic and not as part of broadside, generalized indictment of a country or people.

Thank you.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> *Mod Note: *Stadium threads are NOT to be used for discussions about sociopolitical issues for whole countries. Take those discussions elsewhere. These threads are about the specific events, venues, and the logistics thereof. You may share news articles about the venues or events that reference crime or politics, but only as they're germane to the topic and not as part of broadside, generalized indictment of a country or people.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes. This is really a Golden Age for sports and entertainment architecture. The focus has moved from the stadium itself to the stadium as part of an entertainment district that is integrated physically and operationally, and with an openness to use by the local community. This approach has already pushed values to 2 to 5 times their previous levels in some places, so it is easy to see that management is delivering a highly desirable product to fans, who respond by attending and watching.

The historic administrative bodies are now generally in-tune with this business rationality and are likely to focus on areas where they see growth potential. That's about all there is to it once corruption and politics is removed.


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has formally announced that Indonesia is to bid for the 2036 Olympic and Paralympic Games in its new capital city Nusantara.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592866163843010561


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

LoboZeroOne said:


> Indonesian President Joko Widodo has formally announced that Indonesia is to bid for the 2036 Olympic and Paralympic Games in its new capital city Nusantara.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592866163843010561


Got to be one of the favorites given he huge and growing population and location in Asian time zone.


----------



## mcr guy (Apr 8, 2010)

CWells2000 said:


> I do personally think that any 2036 bid would be a London led bid, but I can see cities like Birmingham, Manchester and Liverpool all getting involved with hosting some sports as well.
> 
> I do invisage the ceremonies at Wembley rather than at the London Stadium though.


I believe the uk government at the time said a uk bid which wasnt London. So i would say either Manchester or Birmingham really.


----------



## MalachaiAC (Oct 21, 2021)

I'd love to see NYC host the Olympics finally, dunno about for the 2036 games but when it comes back to the US that's where I'd like to see it held. 
Ofc before that happens new infrastructure (New Stadiums, etc) I'd like to see built. Plus would like to wait until some big projects (Penn Station plan, PABT redevelopment, etc) are finished.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

New York City did bid for the 2012 Olympics, but they did not had enough votes to host and lost out to London. Right Now USA is focusing on 2028 in Los Angeles.


----------

